
The Martian author Andy Weir on his new novel Artemis and why he avoids politics - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/14/16648816/andy-weir-artemis-interview-building-moon-science-fiction-the-martian
======
lalaithion
It's interesting to me that he avoids politics, but then compares this new
setting to Discworld.

I have always experienced Terry Pratchett's writing as deeply political, from
the books with overt political messages (Jingo, Equal Rites) to the more
subtle (Everything else).

